# Mazamorra Limeña (incluye panorámicas del centro financiero)



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Este thread incluye fotos de zonas específicas en tres distritos: San Isidro, Miraflores y Surco (aunque el ICPNA pertenezca a La Molina, pero solo por unos metros)

SAN ISIDRO

- PANORÁMICAS DE SAN ISIDRO (tomadas hoy 14/03/06 al medio dia aprox.)














































Panorámicas tomadas desde aquí (Ministerio de la Producción)









- Edificios en remodelación










03/02/06









Estado actual









- 1 adicional: Miguel Dasso en remodelación









MIRAFLORES

- Óvalo Gutiérrez























































Surco

- Universidad de Lima de noche 









































































- Panorámicas



















Esta foto me recuerda a Arequipa









- Maqueta del ICPNA La Molina + Avance + Exterior de la de Lima






































POR FIN, que tal?


----------



## Renzo__7 (Jul 21, 2004)

*buenas fotos guillermo !!!!  
nunca habia visto fotos desde esos angulos...muy interesante .....*


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Excelentes fotos Guillermo !!! !!!


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Por error puse el thread sin terminar, como verán es más largo de lo que parecía.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Que tal? Bueno, estuvieron bien cheveres las fotos! Muchas gracias por el aporte!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Sí, buenas tomas.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Muy buenas todas las tomas Guillermo, son nuevas y de diferentes angulos.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Buenisimas fotos Guillermo! Una pregunta...van a abrir un negocio en el primer piso del Cineplanet Alcazar? Veo -de lejos- que han cerrado una parte del primer piso.

Ahh...me da gusto que ya hayan comenzado con la remodelación de Dasso. Cuando viaje a Lima en Julio la voy a ver concluída.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Me gusta la maqueta del ICPNA, muy buen thread Guillermo, te luces con la del Jockey Plaza en todo su esplendor, que interesantes se ven los contrastes del cielo de la ciudad dependiendo del distrito al que tomas la foto. Muy bonito y mucha nostalgia


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

Que cheveres fotos, muy buenas.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

K BUENAS TOMAS, FELICITACIONES.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

nuevas fotos de san isidro. excelente trabajo.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

buenas fotos, nuevos ángulos!


----------



## andresrelimeÑo (Oct 7, 2005)

buejnas fotos


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Chevre las fotos Guillermo, que tal chamba te mandaste.


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

Creo q está por demás decir q están buenas las fotos. 
FELICITACIONES!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

J Block said:


> Buenisimas fotos Guillermo! Una pregunta...van a abrir un negocio en el primer piso del Cineplanet Alcazar? Veo -de lejos- que han cerrado una parte del primer piso.
> 
> Ahh...me da gusto que ya hayan comenzado con la remodelación de Dasso. Cuando viaje a Lima en Julio la voy a ver concluída.


En los paneles se lee "Pronto un nuevo Punto en Lima" o algo asi, ni idea de que se trata.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Ahh mira tu...y es justo al costado de la boutique Unidas. Qué será? Facil en Julio me enteraré.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Que buenas fotos! las de San Isidro simplemente son fabulosas y la maqueta del futuro ICPNA La Molina me ha gustado, felicitaciones por tan buen trabajo kay:


----------



## incaSC (Jul 17, 2005)

La 1era foto me gusta mucho, chvre el trabajo Guillermo


----------

